# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Need a good cutting workout

## manaman

I'm starting a cutting phase. Got the diet and supplement part down. I need some suggestions on how to work out for this phase. I'm hoping to lose about 20 lbs but trying to keep as much size as possible. I've heard everything from "don't change your workout" to "high reps, low weight" someone suggested doing one body part/day for a 5 day cycle. With all the conflicting suggestions it gets VERY confusing.

Anyone with some SOLID suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks in advance!

----------


## spywizard

those are all good information..

everyone is different, but with cutting normally means less carbs, thus less energy for heavier weights, thus we do lighter weights for more reps, plus the look is what we are going for..

the diet is what will control how you look... much more so than the workout..

----------


## manaman

> those are all good information..
> 
> everyone is different, but with cutting normally means less carbs, thus less energy for heavier weights, thus we do lighter weights for more reps, plus the look is what we are going for..
> 
> the diet is what will control how you look... much more so than the workout..


Thanks for that bro. I'll really concentrate on the diet part then and not worry so much about changing my workouts.

----------


## bigsd67

I would still try to lift as heavy as you can handle. Though this may get lower as you cut down, the sign of a good cutting diet is being able to maintain strength throughout so you know you aren't losing muscle.

----------


## CroMagnum

i figure that it has little to no relevance to training. lift accordingly as to what gives you the best results. it all has to do with your diet and your cardio regimen. i am a very heavy individual but my diet is very strict and i have a very good cardio regimen and the weight is just melting off.

----------


## thekaydense

> I would still try to lift as heavy as you can handle. Though this may get lower as you cut down, the sign of a good cutting diet is being able to maintain strength throughout so you know you aren't losing muscle.


thats a terrible sign. Strength is going to drop even if you gain muscle. Your carbs are extremely low therefore glycogen stores depleted, which means no energy. This on top of water shedding out of your body which includes out of your joints. Its just not smart to lift as heavy as you can when you are cutting very lean or even for a comp. the best sign of a good cutting diet is low body fat plain and simple.

----------


## bigsd67

> thats a terrible sign. Strength is going to drop even if you gain muscle. Your carbs are extremely low therefore glycogen stores depleted, which means no energy. This on top of water shedding out of your body which includes out of your joints. Its just not smart to lift as heavy as you can when you are cutting very lean or even for a comp. the best sign of a good cutting diet is low body fat plain and simple.


Well I have been prepping for contests for 3 years now and also have helped prep others, I have worked with coaches who have more experience lifting and training than many people on here. 

If you want to believe that you shouldn't lift heavy during a cutter that's fine with me, but I know that you can absolutely lift heavy and I can point you to a few articles that justify my theories if you'd like. 

Do I think you are going to break strength records while cutting? No. But you should still put max effort and go as heavy as you can keeping the reps between 5-10. I have 13 years experience lifting so I don't just throw out nonsense advice.

----------


## hurley11

I would say lift as heavy as you can get away with but never sacrifice form for weight. Im assuming your going to be doing cardio or else this isn't an affective cutting workout. The step mill is your friend.

----------


## bigsd67

> I would say lift as heavy as you can get away with but never sacrifice form for weight. Im assuming your going to be doing cardio or else this isn't an affective cutting workout. The step mill is your friend.


Very good point on form and I agree 100%.

----------


## rodge

thats why i rather do low fat diet then low carb. keeps strenght and metabolism up. and yes i've broken personal records while i was a couple weeks out from a show.

-rodge

----------


## thekaydense

> Well I have been prepping for contests for 3 years now and also have helped prep others, I have worked with coaches who have more experience lifting and training than many people on here. 
> 
> If you want to believe that you shouldn't lift heavy during a cutter that's fine with me, but I know that you can absolutely lift heavy and I can point you to a few articles that justify my theories if you'd like. 
> 
> Do I think you are going to break strength records while cutting? No. But you should still put max effort and go as heavy as you can keeping the reps between 5-10. I have 13 years experience lifting so I don't just throw out nonsense advice.


absolutely bro. i know max effort should be put in. but you said "strength should be through the roof." which means better than ever to me. i just misunderstood what you meant.

----------


## *Narkissos*

> thats why i rather do low fat diet then low carb. keeps strenght and metabolism up. and yes i've broken personal records while i was a couple weeks out from a show.
> 
> -rodge


Ditto

I've been prepping for 7 years... working with other athletes for 2 years... and i always make personal bests while cutting.

They do as well.

Heck i hit my max deadlift 2 or so weeks out from contest...shredded to hell...and drug-free to boot.

----------


## thekaydense

> Ditto
> 
> I've been prepping for 7 years... working with other athletes for 2 years... and i always make personal bests while cutting.
> 
> They do as well.
> 
> Heck i hit my max deadlift 2 or so weeks out from contest...shredded to hell...and drug-free to boot.


but your a ****in animal. 

my joints are dry as hell. if i even try to go for a best lift if probably hurt myself.

----------


## bigsd67

> absolutely bro. i know max effort should be put in. but you said "strength should be through the roof." which means better than ever to me. i just misunderstood what you meant.



Good stuff man, you are correct in that I was talking more about maximum effort saying that maintaining strength is the ideal. I have never broken prs like the gents above, but now that I'm working with a new coach and a different style to cutting we'll see how that works.

----------


## snoopy

> thats why i rather do low fat diet then low carb. keeps strenght and metabolism up. and yes i've broken personal records while i was a couple weeks out from a show.
> 
> -rodge


Yeh, rodge as usuall hits the nail on the head, I am trained by a world class powerlifter, he has the same opinion. Why cut carbs to early? be strong and look strong!

----------


## lene28

Personally I like my first three workouts of the week heavy and then take a day of and do the first to workouts over but lighter weight and higher reps. 
Everything heavy 6-8 reps 
mon- Chest/tris 
tues- back/bis
wed- legs
thur- off
Everything done for 12-15 reps and flex every rep
fri-Chest/tris
sat- back/bis

----------


## rodge

> Personally I like my first three workouts of the week heavy and then take a day of and do the first to workouts over but lighter weight and higher reps. 
> Everything heavy 6-8 reps 
> mon- Chest/tris 
> tues- back/bis
> wed- legs
> thur- off
> Everything done for 12-15 reps and flex every rep
> fri-Chest/tris
> sat- back/bis


no delt/trap workouts ???

-rodge

----------


## Old man

Got to hit 'em all: 45 minutes/day

Mon.= Legs - ABS
Tues= Chest - CARDIO
Wed = Back /Traps -ABS
Thur= Delts - CARDIO
Fri. = Bi's/ Tri's/ Forearm
Sat.=Off
Sun.=Off

----------

